# 2011 Rose Festival Fleet on the Willamette



## orb9220 (Jun 13, 2011)

Spent the Day trying my hand at capturing Ships. Had a few in for our Rose Festival Week here in portland.
and once a year is about it for us on any military type ships.

Started with Noticing the Coast Guards Quick response craft protecting the docked ships.




U S Coast Guard Ship Protection Unit 3 of 3 by Orbmiser, on Flickr

And them escorting a renovated Motor Torpedo Boat PT-658 which I liked and my first choice for a fishing boat.




Motor Torpedo Boat PT-658 2 of 2 by Orbmiser, on Flickr

Had Canadian as well as U.S. Navy and Coast Guard and One U.S. Army Corp of Engineers dredger. The Essayons is one of the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers' four hopper dredges, built in 1983 at a cost of $100 million.. She is a 350 feet in length and can pick up 600 dump truck loads of sand from the ocean floor in an hour.




U.S. Army Corp of Engineers &quot;Essayons&quot; 2 of 9 by Orbmiser, on Flickr




Rose Festival - Fleet at the Seawall 1 of 16 USS Lake Champlain (CG 57) by Orbmiser, on Flickr



Rose Festival - Fleet at the Seawall 10 of 16USS Ingraham (FFG 61) USS McClusky (FFG 41) by Orbmiser, on Flickr



Rose Festival - Fleet at the Seawall 11 of 16 USS Ingraham (FFG 61) USS McClusky (FFG 41) by Orbmiser, on Flickr

And some of the Electronic Gear and Weapons System is Impressive.




Rose Festival - Fleet at the Seawall 5 of 16 USS Lake Champlain (CG 57) by Orbmiser, on Flickr



Rose Festival - Fleet at the Seawall 7 of 16 USS Lake Champlain (CG 57) by Orbmiser, on Flickr

The Phalanx CIWS is an anti-ship-missile defense system. It is a close-in weapon system (CIWS) Consisting of a radar-guided 20mm Gatling gun mounted on a swivelling base, The gun subsystem employs a gatling gun consisting of a rotating cluster of six barrels. The gatling gun fires a 20mm subcaliber sabot projectile using a heavy-metal (either tungsten or depleted uranium) 15mm penetrator surrounded by a plastic sabot and a light-weight metal pusher. The gatling gun fires 20mm ammunition at either 3,000 or 4,500 rounds-per-minute with a burst length of continuous, 60, or 100 rounds.

And finally the "Don't Tread On Me" Flag surrounded by 50 cal. on each side of the Bow.




Rose Festival - Fleet at the Seawall 8 of 16 USS Lake Champlain (CG 57) by Orbmiser, on Flickr

Full 30 image Set Here.

Was a interesting day and got to see some of the Old and some of the new.
Feel free to give impressions on processing or images as am experimenting a bit.
.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice shots. I'd like to see that some day.


----------

